# Cheque drops



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Cheque (mibolerone) drops for delaying estrus in bitches is available from Wedgewood Pharmacy 800-331-8272 to licensed veterinarians. They require a copy of your the veterinarians current DEA registration certificate. It is packaged in 55 ml bottles containing 120 mcg/ml. The dose for dogs 51-100 lbs is 1.2 ml once daily beginning 30 days prior to the onset of the next anticipated heat cycle.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

How much does it run?

WRL


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Dr. Ed. Now when the vet says they don't make it anymore I'll be able to tell him/her (ya never know who/what you're going to get  ) where it's available.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

WRL said:


> How much does it run?
> WRL


I forgot to ask my technician who ordered it. I have $40 a bottle in my mind for some reason, but I'll let you know when I get the invoice.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

*Cheque (mibolerone) from Wedgwood Pharmacy*

The price for mibolerone drops 55 ml bottle is $95 plus shipping


----------

